# von einer HTML-Site zur Neuen überblenden



## mikkele (1. Juni 2005)

Hi Leute,

Ich habe eine HTML-Site erstellt, wo in einer Zelle der Tabelle ein Flashmovie abläuft (ca. 18 sec.). Jetzt habe ich einen Code, wo die Seite nach dem Abspielen (also nach 20 sec.) zur nächsten Site wechselt. nur ist der Wechsel sehr hart.
Ich verwende diesen Code:
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="20; URL=home.html">

Jetzt möchte ich, dass die Seite langsam tranparent wird und im Hintergrund die andere neue Seite erscheint, einfach so ein sanfter Übergang. Ist das mit HTML oder Java möglich?
Alles in Flash zu machen ist mir noch zu viel, so weit bin ich noch nicht.

Danke
Mikeele


----------



## hpvw (1. Juni 2005)

http://de.selfhtml.org/dhtml/modelle/dynamische_filter.htm#seitenuebergaenge
Funktioniert aber nur im IE. In anderen Browsern ist das meines Wissens nicht möglich (und nach meiner Meinung auch nicht nötig), da es sich um Spielkram handelt, den Microsoft sich ausgedacht hat.


----------



## mikkele (2. Juni 2005)

Per - fekt!  
Danke, das war genau der Spielkram, den ich wollte  

...ähh...normalerweise schaue ich immer zuerst in selfhtml, aber ich habs gestern einfach total vergessen :-( 

Vielen Dank nochmal
Mikeele


----------

